

How Perl Saved the Human Genome Project - pushingbits
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=How-Perl-Saved-the-Human-Genome-Project.html&Itemid=29

======
codeodor
It's an interesting article, but the title could use some work. It does get
around to asking "So What's Perl Got to Do With It?" which is what you're
thinking throughout the article, but it doesn't do a good job of answering it.
You could have dropped Perl from the entire text (minus the "Conclusion") and
had a good article as well.

It also never really makes the case that the Human Genome Project was in
jeopardy, much less that Perl saved it.

Interesting article, but crap headline.

------
draegtun
For reference: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioperl>

------
bad_user
CPAN: <http://search.cpan.org/~birney/bioperl-1.2.3/> CPAN rocks :)

------
nixy
Perl also powers the daily batches in the Swedish pension system, handling
billions of dollars every day.

[http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/oreilly/perl/news/swedishpen...](http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/oreilly/perl/news/swedishpension_0601.html)

------
whirlycott1
And this article is from 1997. I'm japh myself and I love the language, so
don't take this as a knock against perl. But why the ancient perl articles
today?

~~~
mst
I think the perl users on here are experimenting with what's of wide enough
interest for others to care - <http://ironman.enlightenedperl.org/> is
publishing lots and lots of new perl stuff but I suspect most of it isn't
particularly to hacker news' taste.

------
tybris
Perl saved the world many times over.

------
fiaz
Beautiful article...please more like this. I had no idea that Perl was used
for something so important and on such a large scale.

